# Steering column seal



## Dave Nelson (Feb 26, 2020)

I just bought a L 2500D with 425 hrs. I had to fix the steering shaft. While putting back together I noticed the seal on top of the column leaking. I have looked everywhere and can't find the seal in any books. Where do I get a steering column seal? Thanks Dave


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

https://kubota.ca/en/parts-services/parts-catalogue
Do you have manual or power steering? Is it an L2500DT or an L2500F. There seems to e an o-ring at the bottom and a seal at the top. May be part # 3824016390. Check out the catalogue with the details of your tractor and see what you come up with.


----------



## Dave Nelson (Feb 26, 2020)

pogobill said:


> https://kubota.ca/en/parts-services/parts-catalogue
> Do you have manual or power steering? Is it an L2500DT or an L2500F. There seems to e an o-ring at the bottom and a seal at the top. May be part # 3824016390. Check out the catalogue with the details of your tractor and see what you come up with.


I believe it's a D according to the serial number.


----------



## Dave Nelson (Feb 26, 2020)

Dave Nelson said:


> I believe it's a D according to the serial number.


That catalog is for Canada. Won't let me upload anything.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

https://apps.kubotausa.com/illustrated-parts/
Click the view "View Illustrated Parts" button, then accept the terms and conditions. It's US, so I can't go any further on that site.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Attached is a parts diagram for a L2500DT. See item #210.

https://www.messicks.com/ku/85278?sectionId=218418&diagramId=351270https://www.messicks.com/ku/85278?

Is your tractor a 4WD or a 2WD?


----------



## Dave Nelson (Feb 26, 2020)

My tractor is a 4 wheel drive


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

According to the above parts diagram, the part number for the seal you are seeking is 38240-16390. Confirm this with your local Kubota dealer, or try Messick's parts dept on the internet. Contact info for Messick's is on the parts diagram.


----------



## Dave Nelson (Feb 26, 2020)

harry16 said:


> According to the above parts diagram, the part number for the seal you are seeking is 38240-16390. Confirm this with your local Kubota dealer, or try Messick's parts dept on the internet. Contact info for Messick's is on the parts diagram.


----------



## Dave Nelson (Feb 26, 2020)

Thank you for the information. I ordered it from Messicks. I couldn't find my tractors steering column. Thanks again for your help. Dave


----------

